# Help. Instant replay of live footage?



## Razzy (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi I'm filming a show where we need to basically do an instant replay of the stuff we are shooting and then go back to the live feed. I'm just wondering what type of equipment we would need to do something like this. Larger budgeted company, so we are pricing things out first before the event.
I've been looking at DVRs but most of the ones I've seen so far require you to have everything recorded already.

Thanks,
Razzy


----------



## museav (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, the video needs to be recorded in order to be played back otherwise it is live, but if what you want is to start playback before completing recording then this T2 iDDR | Grass Valley or this Turbo iDDR and Turbo-R iDDR | Grass Valley may do what you want.


----------



## Footer (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a switcher already? If you don't, you might want to take a look at the Newtek Tricaster and its instant replay add-on.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, I came upon the Newtek Tricaster and the instant replay add-on. We have some contacts that we can hit up, just had to find the gear's name before we started asking for it. Thanks once again.


----------



## jxgriffi (Sep 19, 2010)

Sony DSR-DR1000 - Hard disk recorder, Standard Definition. Simultaneous record and playback (and continue recording in the background.

Most AV rental companies should have one or be able to get one.

Sony Product Detail Page - DSRDR1000A


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 24, 2010)

jxgriffi said:


> Sony DSR-DR1000 - Hard disk recorder, Standard Definition. Simultaneous record and playback (and continue recording in the background.
> 
> Most AV rental companies should have one or be able to get one.
> 
> Sony Product Detail Page - DSRDR1000A


 
The panasonic DMR hard disk recorders also can do this,
Sharyn


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 24, 2010)

EVS (evs.tv) should not be forgotten, they are rather prominent in the broadcast sector for doing exactly what you want. They don't however generally come cheap...


----------



## BryanKacz (Sep 24, 2010)

I have seen this done on a lower budget using a Tivo


----------

